# Curved growth?



## sai_dee (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a 10 gallon with 40watt of light. I pretty much follow the seachem dosing chart atm, with more or less excel depending on my diy co2.

Most of my stem plants grow very leggy or curvy. Not sure what the deficiency is. Can anyone help a nooby out? Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_What type of lighting do you have?... Which ferts are you dosing?_

Here is a link to nutrient deficiencys... http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm


----------



## sai_dee (Mar 20, 2008)

I use 40 watt power compact bulb over my 10 gallon. I think one bulb is 6500k and the other is 10000k.

Here's my full dosing plan with some excel every day give or take.

Day 1 Day 2 Day 3 Day 4 Day 5 Day 6
Flourish 2ml Iron 1ml Iron 1ml Iron 1ml Iron 1ml Flourish 2ml
Iron 1ml Trace 2.5ml Potassium 1.5ml Trace 2.5ml Potassium 1.5ml Iron 1ml
Phosphorus 1ml Phosphorus 1ml 
Nitrogen 1ml Nitrogen 1ml


Last day is water change with some prime.

Not only am I have curved stem, i'm also getting some serious x deficiency on some of my Limnophila stems. The tips are all small and bent.

Please let me know what i'm lacking.


----------



## sai_dee (Mar 20, 2008)

trenac said:


> _What type of lighting do you have?... Which ferts are you dosing?_
> 
> Here is a link to nutrient deficiencys... http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm


Thanks for the link. After reading it thoroughly, it looks like I have a calcium deficiency. Twisted stems and ratty leaves....could I fix this by adding some crushed coral into the filter?


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

What species is "leggy"? Any pictures?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Twisty, curled newer leaves is usually a calcium or magnesium deficiency as you've already surmised. It can also be a potassium deficiency, but that is less likely.


----------



## sai_dee (Mar 20, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> What species is "leggy"? Any pictures?


My ludwigia repens and arcuata were the most 'leggy'. I had some sessiflora that was also incredibly leggy all the way from the tip of the plant almost. I removed them both for the time being. Replaced them with some driftwood so no pics atm.


----------



## sai_dee (Mar 20, 2008)

AaronT said:


> Twisty, curled newer leaves is usually a calcium or magnesium deficiency as you've already surmised. It can also be a potassium deficiency, but that is less likely.


I'm going to dose more Flourish and see if that helps.

Still not sure what is causing the curvy stem growth though. Funny thing is that the stems don't just curve one way, it can curve left and then curve right. Some of it can be potentially spiraling toward the surface.


----------

